# Bad BIOS Checksum. Starting Recovery.....



## jdtribble (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey all! I have a HP Pavilion a1257c that will not boot. Before the POST i get an error that says "Bad BIOS Checksum. Starting recovery..." at which point it will to no end search for a CD or a floppy untill I shut down the computer. I have tried replacing the battery, and I try what Gene suggested on thread on this site, with out success. Here is the link to that thread. His solution is about 2/3 the way down. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/bad-bios-checksum-need-hpbios-rom-62613.html

I hope you can help!!
Jonathan


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to TSF: :wave:


If I understnad your correctly your tried to perform the bios recovery procedure that was outlined in that thread and failed ?


if so; you can replace your bios chip here ]

http://www.biosman.com/support.html


all the info you need is contained here


a) how to identify your chip

B) how to replace your chip

C) order your new chip


please dont hesitate to ask more questions as needed


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Bad sum check error, ive had that before, but i just cleared the CMOS by the jumpers (sometimes replacing the battery doesn't work). and loaded default setting in the BIOS before it was able to do a sum check.


----------



## jdtribble (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey Linderman, thank you for your suggestion! That is correct, I tryed the procedure outlined in that thread and it failed. Well on this mother board I cannot tell which is the BIOS chip. It is not labeled. Besides, isnt it kind of a permanent fixture on the board?

I have also used the jumpers to clear the CMOS. That didnt seem to help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post your system specs
http://www.techsupportforum.com/558208-post1.html


----------



## jdtribble (Jul 9, 2007)

System Specs: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...88&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1149367&lang=en


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if any of lb rex's last post here is relavent
http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/other-f25/monitors-getting-no-signal-166212.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hello


the bios chip is only firmly inserted into a socket

it located adjacent to the bios battery


look at these two pictures >>>>> your chip should look like one of these

http://www.biosman.com/id_bios.html


----------



## jdtribble (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry dai! rex's post is not relavent! Thanks tho


----------



## jdtribble (Jul 9, 2007)

OK linderman, I see a chip that looks similar to the 32 pinPLCC described on that page. However, it is not housed in that brown case thing, it is directly on the board, and its no where near the battery. Could that be it? It says Winbond on it with other numbers. That is the only chip on this board that looks at all like the pictures in the page you sent me.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes its the winbond item

examine it really closely


----------

